# Trek Cronus CX Pro



## Pattonn (Nov 7, 2012)

Buying my first cyclocross bike to serve as a rain bike for training through the Seattle winter and spring. I am changing the crank to a 50/34 and using 28mm tires. Has anyone else used a Cronus this way?


----------

